# Look I found a friend in my chicken coop



## mike taylor (Sep 7, 2013)

awesome little chicken snake/ Texas rat snake 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 7, 2013)

Are you sure that's what it is? I heard (and I know NOTHING about snakes) that the triangular shaped head means venomous.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 7, 2013)

Nope not true there are a lot of non venomous snakes with the triangle head. I'm sure it's a chicken snake .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 7, 2013)

Yikes! Thank goodness you found it. Must have freaked out your poor chickens.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 7, 2013)

What a scary thing to find!
Wow!


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 7, 2013)

To most scary to me coooool. I loves the snakes .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful! I enjoy the snakes around my yard, although I don't have the nerve to pick them up.


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 7, 2013)

Lots of snakes will mimic viper heads, by flattening their heads out and it'll form the V shape.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, the triangle-head shape is a crock. Its a subjective shape in nature to begin with, and many harmless species also appear to have it.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good lord!! I would of P'd my pants!!


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 8, 2013)

No peee in the pants ha ha 


Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------

